# Mini CO2 setups - How long do they last?



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been looking around for a definitive answer to how long these new mini CO2 cartridge setups really last and I haven't found one yet. So I thought I'd start my own thread and just ask this question here since I'm contemplating on buying one. I know a bunch of forum members here have them and could possibly contribute based on their experience.

Please post which brand/model you have, bubble settings and how long it lasts before you replace your cartridge and also maybe a cost as to how much these replacement cartridges last.

THANKS.


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry just noticed that I posted in the wrong section, could a mod moves this to the equipments chat section?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I just bought a fluval co2 20 good up to 15 gallon. LFS told me it could last maybe 3 weeks? But im not sure, haven't set it up yet so I can't really say 3 weeks. Just letting you know what the LFS seller have told me. The co2 cartridge is the same as the air gun/ BB gun (pistol kind). And can find the co2 cartridges at like Canadian Tire or Walmart for cheap also.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

About a couple of months ago, I had purchased a fluval 88gm CO2 system for my fluval ebi. I had set up for 1 bubble for every 1 to 2 second. Plus I was monitoring with CO2 drop checker and well within acceptable range. I ran the CO2 system only during day and switched off in the evening. The 1st cartridge lasted 1 month. I gave up after the second month as the regulator knob was not shutting down CO2 flow.

Returned Fluval system to LFS and purchased the ADA CO2 system which I like better for regulating CO2 flow. I saw in the ADA catalog that they have adaptor for larger CO2 tanks and talked to Joseph of Miyabi. He is expecting these adaptors in the next few weeks.


----------

